
Ask HN: Code review as a (paid) service? - nnd
I was wondering if there is a service out there which would get a seasoned developer to provide a code review of my projects?<p>I&#x27;m aware that there are some services which do some sort of automated code reviews, but those tend to be pretty shallow. They wouldn&#x27;t give you suggestions for choosing a better design pattern or architecture and tend to focus mostly on the coding style.<p>There is also https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codereview.stackexchange.com but it&#x27;s mostly for small code reviews.<p>For indie developers building products with a new language or framework, this kind of service would be very valuable.
======
brudgers
The end of the code review spectrum where a business can create value is the
realm of consultants. There's not much money on the tree for manual Linting.
The market segment where the economics work is code review based on an
understanding of the business logic and implementation details as well as the
experience to work within existing sub-optimal architectures and tooling
choices.

As a market segment, indie developers tend to run lean because the cost of
software is their primary cost and raising that cost impedes cash flow and
consumes working capital before the product goes to market. An architecture
astronaut is more likely to be a distraction than shorten time to market.

Enterprise is where software is a "it takes spending money to make money"
case. There's money there for consultants and services and using consultants
helps people cover their ass with best practices.

------
totololo
[https://www.codementor.io/](https://www.codementor.io/)

~~~
nnd
They only have live sessions there, I was thinking more in terms of
traditional asynchronous code reviews, e.g. via Github comments.

